# Ultimate Football Dream Team



## sasha1 (May 15, 2009)

Hi all,
 Well sadly the football season is nearly over, and unfortunately my heroic Liverpool have put up an amazing battle but to no avail.
 That said it kinda got me thinking if you were a manager and could have any player alive, retired or dead, play for your team who would you have?
 Mine is, in no set order,
 George Best
 Pele
 Gazza
 Stevie G
 Torrez
 Gary Mabbut
 Ian Rush
 Gary Linekar
 Tony Addams
 Razor Ridduck
 Teddy Sherringham
Goalie.. David Seamen/Peter Schmicheal
Reserves Paul Scholes, Jamie Carragher, Gary/Phil Neville
Mascots.. Paul O'Grady and Graham Norton
Home Ground.. Anfield

Heidi


----------



## mikep1979 (May 15, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hi all,
> Well sadly the football season is nearly over, and unfortunately my heroic Liverpool have put up an amazing battle but to no avail.
> That said it kinda got me thinking if you were a manager and could have any player alive, retired or dead, play for your team who would you have?
> Mine is, in no set order,
> ...



ooohhhhhh quite a good team there.

mine would include

gorge best
stevie g
jamie carragher
pele
socrates
ferenc puskas
zidanne
torres
rushie
john aldridge
john barnes
peter beardsley
gazza
graeme souness
tommy smith
jan molby
bruce grobberlar

i could add so many more but i will stop here

manager would be bill shankley
ground would be anfield
mascots would be well my two kids lol


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 15, 2009)

love this thread...my modern day(ish) team would be:-


Peter Schmeichel

Dennis Irwin
Tony Adams
Steve Bruce
Lee Dixon

Cristiano Ronaldo
Steven Gerrard
Bryan Robson
Ryan Giggs

Eric Cantona
Thierry Henry

subs

Paul scholes
Vidic
Dennis bergkamp
Gazza
Torres

Manager

S.A.F.


----------



## Steff (May 15, 2009)

ohh i dunno about positions but here goes ::

buffon in goal

tony adams 
dennis berkamp
patrick viera
malcolm macdonald
charlie niclos
paul gascoine 
ryan giggis 
bryan robosn 
alan shearer
teddy sheringham
aaron lennon

manager be bobby robson
ground st james park
mascots my little lad
id serve meat and potato pies and chips and gravy


----------



## sasha1 (May 15, 2009)

How could I forget John Barnes, especially the rapping he did on World in Motion..Hey them were the days.
Oh I would also serve well done bacon and egg buns with brown sauce to all the fans..yumyum


----------



## mikep1979 (May 15, 2009)

defo serve the scouser fave at anfield........................ scouse pie!!!!!!!!


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 15, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> defo serve the scouser fave at anfield........................ scouse pie!!!!!!!!



Is that the one where all the meat has been nicked???


----------



## Caroline (May 15, 2009)

Do they have to be footballers?


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 15, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Do they have to be footballers?



i would have thought with the title Ultimate football dream team, that one of the main requirements would be that they played football?


----------



## Caroline (May 15, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> i would have thought with the title Ultimate football dream team, that one of the main requirements would be that they played football?



so I can't just put people into the team because I like them then? OK, I'll have to have my own dream team on my own....


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 15, 2009)

Caroline said:


> so I can't just put people into the team because I like them then? OK, I'll have to have my own dream team on my own....



You put down who you want, take no notice of the forum bullies, DD will look after you.............................


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 15, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> You put down who you want, take no notice of the forum bullies, DD will look after you.............................



im a forum bully???


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 15, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> im a forum bully???



note the.........., here's another one in case you misinterpret my humour


----------



## Caroline (May 15, 2009)

Don't worry, I have practiced my kicks and sharpened my teeth, especially my teeth as the blood round here is double sweet.


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 15, 2009)

lol wibble  wibble



DiabeticDave said:


> note the.........., here's another one in case you misinterpret my humour


----------



## Caroline (May 15, 2009)

Don't want to distract any one playing football, there are oranges and sugar free juice at half time


----------

